# Anyone following the Disney Marvel Loki series ?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Big Marvel fan here and am following all these TV series, I like the WandaVision and the Falcon/Winter soldier so far.

Anyone else here follow these?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I havent. I likely would only watch one, which is the best?

N.B.: Im not a comic book guy, so some of the characters (like wanda and vision) arent familiar to me other than their brief movie appearances.

I watched a half dozen episodes of The Punisher on Netflix...started off good, then kind of lost me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yep. Im enjoying them. I dont over-analyze and Im not a marvel knowledge keeper, so I just get entertained lol.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Diablo said:


> I havent. I likely would only watch one, which is the best?
> 
> N.B.: Im not a comic book guy, so some of the characters (like wanda and vision) arent familiar to me other than their brief movie appearances.
> 
> I watched a half dozen episodes of The Punisher on Netflix...started off good, then kind of lost me.


The Punisher was a great series, they are talking about bringing the actor back for the new movies coming out for the new Phase 4 plot line ( all new movies going towards the same storyline in the coming years)

If you are not to familiar, I would suggest the Loki series since the Wanda Vision was entertaining but didn't give to much information on the upcoming plot line.

The Falcon Winter Soldier just introduced the New Captain America.

The Loki series will define the base of the upcoming films ( Spider-man 3, Doctor Strange 2 and so forth)

Plus he is a more interesting character since always a devious little fucker.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Frenchy99 said:


> Big Marvel fan here and am following all these TV series, I like the WandaVision and the Falcon/Winter soldier so far.
> 
> Anyone else here follow these?


Huuuuge marvel fan here. Been following it since the beginning and I've seen the movies multiple times. They're such a joy and yeah, I loved the first episode of Loki.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I really enjoyed the first 2 seasons of Daredevil on Netflix !

Rumors is that Daredevil (the Netflix actor) will be in the coming Spider-man 3 movie as Matt Murdock...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been tempted. Just haven't sat down to watch yet. I've always liked the character, and Hiddleston is so good as Loki it really makes me want to check it out. But, I'm cautious, as he is so hated that he is actually loved, I wouldn't want to see him do any good deeds now that 100% focus is on him.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> They're such a joy and yeah, I loved the first episode of Loki



Same here, I will be watching the second episode tonight before the hockey game.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I've been tempted. Just haven't sat down to watch yet. I've always liked the character, and Hiddleston is so good as Loki it really makes me want to check it out.


They landed on the perfect actor for Loki, Tom Hiddleston is amazing in his role. Can you believe that he originally went in for the Thor casting role !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I've been tempted. Just haven't sat down to watch yet. I've always liked the character, and Hiddleston is so good as Loki it really makes me want to check it out. But, I'm cautious, as he is so hated that he is actually loved, I wouldn't want to see him do any good deeds now that 100% focus is on him.


good observation. 
Loki reminds me of Hannibal Lecter...you shouldnt like him, but you kind of do...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

With Downey JR, and Evans "retiring" from their respective characters, I would imagine Helmsworth is close behind. I can't think of many that would have made a better Thor, but even more dead on, was Hiddleston as Loki!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> The Punisher was a great series, they are talking about bringing the actor back for the new movies coming out for the new Phase 4 plot line ( all new movies going towards the same storyline in the coming years)
> 
> If you are not to familiar, I would suggest the Loki series since the Wanda Vision was entertaining but didn't give to much information on the upcoming plot line.
> 
> ...


I thought they made it clear at the end of Endgame?
I wasnt happy with that direction.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought I was all Marvelled out after Endgame. The films were entertaining and the nostalgia was there because I used to be into comic books as a kid. But, after how many films, I was mentally done with Marvel. The formula was starting to get boring. Every movie is the same. So, while I enjoyed the ride, it was time to get off. I had no intention of watching any more movies or the new shows.

But, life being what it is, we have Disney Plus for the kids. One night when I doing some mindless work, I put on an episode of Wandavision in the background. Ended up eventually watching the whole series, also Falcon and Winter Soldier. Both felt different than the films, which was refreshing.

I just watched the first episode of Loki the other night and enjoyed it. To echo what's been said, Hiddleson really was the perfect casting. He owns the role through and through. The banter/chemistry with Owen Wilson had me grinning the whole time. They did a fantastic job re-building the character in a single episode. I'll keep watching.



Frenchy99 said:


> Hey , they once considered Nicholas Cage for Super-man !!!
> 
> Want to talk about bad casting !


He wasn't just considered, he had the role. Most of the pre-production was done. The movie was cancelled just a few weeks before filming was supposed to start.



Frenchy99 said:


> He is currently filming Thor 4 as we speak.


After which, Natalie Portman will be the new Thor.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Diablo said:


> its hard to imagine how 1 guy could play polar opposites in a movie and do them well.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

These two as well


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

WandaVision took a bit to get going but overall it was an interesting story and really fleshed out some of the side characters and "lesser known" Avengers in Red Witch and Vision. 

Falcon and the Winter Soldier was completely pointless. It started with Falcon having the shield and giving it up only for him to get it back in the end and do what we all knew he was going to do in the first place: become Captain America. It's hard to feel drama and discovery when you know exactly how the whole thing is going to turn out before it starts. The series focuses on two characters that honestly aren't that interesting and I couldn't really give two shits about. Winter Soldier also pretty much had his arc told and resolved in the Captain America and Avengers movies.

I had reservations about Loki because the character is supposed to be dead already. But they have introduced an interesting twist as to how he is able to continue existing. Curious to see where this one ends up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> He'll always be Ghost Rider to me...


Yup.

I didnt even know Owen Wilson was in it until I pulled it up last night.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> that would have been the worst casting ever.


Worse than Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> well, ya, im being facetious...sure, Justin Bieber would have been a worst Thor, for example.
> But Hiddleston just doesnt have the right look for Thor....its hard to imagine how 1 guy could play polar opposites in a movie and do them well.


It's interesting sometimes to contemplate how well an actor has taken ownership of a role. I just learned on the weekend that Eric Stoltz had the role of Marty McFly for the first 5 weeks of filming Back to the Future - can you imagine anyone but Michael J. Fox in that role?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just finished Episode 2 !

Fucking amazing !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm with @Powdered Toast Man . WandaVision had a horribly slow start. The first two episodes were disposable. Falcon/Soldier was nearly completely boring. Slow moving plot. I lot of time with the characters looking worried. Let's hope Loki keeps moving.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Id never heard of Jack Reacher before the movie, so i dont get it.
> 
> When I hear rumours of Idris Elba as the next Bond, that would be at the top of my worst list.
> 
> I might have put Kelsey Grammer as Beast up there too, but they did a pretty good job on makeup and costume with him, so he gets a pass


I read a lot of the books before I saw the first movie. Here's how he's described in the books:

_"Author Lee Child created a killer character with Jack Reacher. A brutal ex-military officer with a thirst for justice, he’s a force — a massive force. Six-foot-five, 220-250 lbs., with a 50-inch chest is specified on Child’s website."_

As you hadn't read any of the books you would have just accepted the character that Cruise created - which was pretty much his Mission Impossible character.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know someone with Disney+
So I have seen the first episode of Loki--it was fun.
The series should be good.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve seen a couple Epi’s so far.
Good production and pretty cool premise.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Watched them as well. Like it so far.
Let's hope it doesn't wimp out like the Mandalorian did.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Enough already, please stay on topic!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so behind the times - can Disney+ be watched on TV or only a computer/ipad/phone?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm so behind the times - can Disney+ be watched on TV or only a computer/ipad/phone?


If you have a smart TV, there should be a Disney+ app in your TV's app store. If you have a regular old TV, you'd need to connect it to a computer/tablet/phone.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Watched them as well. Like it so far.
> Let's hope it doesn't wimp out like the Mandalorian did.


They Promoted Jon Favreau to oversee production and final decisions to bring it back on track. They realized that they crewed it up and need correcting.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm so behind the times - can Disney+ be watched on TV or only a computer/ipad/phone?





jbealsmusic said:


> If you have a smart TV, there should be a Disney+ app in your TV's app store. If you have a regular old TV, you'd need to connect it to a computer/tablet/phone.


or download via torrent


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`ll be watching the third episode early tonight !

looking forward to some great storyline.

Cant wait !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Watched the third episode. Feels like a filler episode and since this series only has six shows, was disappointed.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Watched the third episode. Feels like a filler episode and since this series only has six shows, was disappointed.


Yeah and what was up with the roughly 30 minute runtime?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Yeah and what was up with the roughly 30 minute runtime?


only one interesting reveal and 28 minutes of filler time.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe they decided to cut some stuff out at the last minute since it would not jive with the upcoming movies?!? But yeah, 30 minutes for a 50 minutes show is shitty.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve been enjoying all of the Marvel shows along with my son, who’s 8. I was into comic books when I was a teenager, so I still enjoy the storylines and characters. I’m looking forward to what the next phase of the MCU will bring.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

No matter how the series turns out, I just need to see Mobius seeing a jetski in person and saying, "Wow!"


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Some interesting twist in the last show ! 2 more episodes to go. They already announced a season 2 of Loki !


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Is loki dead?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

l.a.solis said:


> Is loki dead?


No, there is a small scene after the end credits that show you where he is.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

l.a.solis said:


> Is loki dead?


Watach the end credit scene.

EDIT: For some reason, my browser wasn't showing the other post that already answered this question. Weird...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Wasnt bad...it is possible that he shows up in the movies again...or, in the case Colson, those guys show up in his show


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> Wasnt bad...it is possible that he shows up in the movies again...or, in the case Colson, those guys show up in his show





> Well he is getting another season for a start and it was just announced that he is in the Doctor Strange 2 movie also.


We will continue to see him in most things if you ask me, he (Tom) told Marvel that he would portray Loki as long as they want or let him.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The last episode was great !!!

I need to watch the whole series back to back again. 

I liked the Loki series better then the new Black Widow movie. Was very disappointed in Black Widow.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> The last episode was great !!!


Right? I had some friends that complained it didn't answer any of their questions, and I'm like, "The entire episode was direct exposition literally explaining absolutely everything. What possible question could you still have?"



> I liked the Loki series better then the new Black Widow movie. Was very disappointed in Black Widow.


Yeah, I'm honestly starting to get a little tired of the Marvel formula in general. Seems like it is always roughly 40% comedy, 30% action, 20% sci-fi/magic exposition, and 10% drama. I don't know why, but it really stood out for me in the Black Widow movie. Much of the storyline of the movie is packed with traumatic stuff and a lot of potentially great/deep moments. But they're mostly all brushed off with jokes. Marvel does great at drama when they let it happen, but it they generally always lean towards humour.

While I appreciate the mix of comedy and action, I'm starting to wish they let a little more of the drama through.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

